# England beats Germany Euro 2020



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2021)

This is a GREAT game, the stadium is packed again...post covid...and it is played in England. The fans are elated!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 30, 2021)

Never thought I would become a watcher of soccer but when America plays you can't get me away from the TV.


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Jul 2, 2021)

Been watching soccer most of my life since the sport is immensely popular in NY where I grew up. Watched England's win over Germany and Italy's win over Belgium.  

Anyone remember the great Euro soccer teams such as The Dutch Masters, Germany, and France?  Great teams back then.

Also, the NASL was great as NY Cosmos had Pele', Bogicevic, Shep Messing, Chinaglia and so many other greats.


But it's youth soccer that is my fave, esp high school soccer.


----------



## mellowyellow (Jul 2, 2021)

It’s great to see people so passionate about their country’s teams, we need more of this positive emotion.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 2, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> It’s great to see people so passionate about their country’s teams, we need more of this positive emotion.


That would make life very tough for the one fella not backing the home team.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That would make life very tough for the one fella not backing the home team.


would we be hurting his little feelings?


----------

